# Dawn kidded!!



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

A blue baby girl!!
It was an easy birth, but we ended up having to take her to the vet to get tubed. Our tubes from tractor supply were too flimsy and it made them too difficult to use. 

But now she is almost a week old and is doing awesome, she keeps trying to jump onto Dawn's back! Love goat kids...::

Turns out she was bred when I bought her to a lovely buck from Texas named Elroy by accident...an added bonus!

The first pic is from a couple days ago, the second is her a couple hours after she was born in my dad's coat on the way to the vet


----------



## georgiagirl98 (Jun 30, 2013)

Aww! Those little curls are too cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl!


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Omg ! That is one of the cutest babies I've ever seen congrats !!!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks! I'll post more pictures tomorrow, they're all on my dad's phone, I need to get some of my own


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a little doll baby!


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

She is just too precious! Congratulations!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

she looks like a plush toy!!! soooo cute!


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

Aw! Can't wait until Gypsy (our Angora) has babies! I bet they won't be as cute as yours, though!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have never seen a new born angora before!!! I could so slap a diaper on her and snuggle with her all night.......want my address??? Lol


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

MoKa-Farms said:


> Aw! Can't wait until Gypsy (our Angora) has babies! I bet they won't be as cute as yours, though!


I think you'll be surprised  They are all adorable, gotta love those curls! make sure to post pics when she kids!!! 



Jessica84 said:


> I have never seen a new born angora before!!! I could so slap a diaper on her and snuggle with her all night.......want my address??? Lol


lol!!! I do not think dawn would be to happy about her baby going all the way to California...and neither would I lol, She's just too cute!!:grin:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

goat luver 101 said:


> Our tubes from tractor supply were too flimsy and it made them too difficult to use.


OMG she is adorable! I totally agree with Jessica! What a little doll! Would you and Dawn be ok with Wyoming? :laugh:

Go to Jefferspet.com - they have good kid feeding syringes and tubes that are very inexpensive.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Too Cute!!! Congrats! I have never seen such a young curly cutie pie! 

Oh and I second that about jeffers having a good feeding tube/syringe combo.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Now I just need to find myself a baby angora in person and hug it all day long! Congrats on such an adorable, healthy baby.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

So adorable!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks!! I will definitely go and do a little shopping on Jeffers too.  I want to post more pics today, she has blue spots on her back that you can't see in those pictures...


----------

